# Change in Startup Behavior



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

I just noticed on a manual restart this morning that my Roamio no longer plays the little "Tivo man" video after restarting. Also, pressing 0 from Tivo Central does not play it either.

No biggee, but just wondering if anything has recently changed in the software, and if anyone else can confirm this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoamioJeff said:


> I just noticed on a manual restart this morning that my Roamio no longer plays the little "Tivo man" video after restarting. Also, pressing 0 from Tivo Central does not play it either.
> 
> No biggee, but just wondering if anything has recently changed in the software, and if anyone else can confirm this.


It got fired with the latest update. I blame it on ..... [fill in the blanks]


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> It got fired with the latest update.


LOL! Didn't realize that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I figure that since the little guy had some small followers, they were discovered to be aliens and deported.  Too far?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder why they got rid of the animation? They seem to be transitioning to a new logo, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

I have a freind who just set up a new roamio four days ago, and he saw the animation after boot-up, and can still play it today by pressing '0' from Tivo Central. I wonder if this is due to the corresponding update not being picked up by his box yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's logical. Roamio boxes not on the priority list will get the update starting 8/1. My Premieres have it. I'm sure, as was posted, they are working on a new one.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. I remembered I was on the priority list. Makes sense.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good riddance if it's gone. I hated that thing!

Granted, I don't have to sit through it often, but when I had a cablecard go bad that caused my TiVo to get stuck in a boot loop, it was really annoying to have that thing running in the background every so often while I was on the phone with FIOS support.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dave Zats posted a video of the new TiVo opening on YouTube. It lacks any of the humor and fun of their legacy TiVo openings. It is only like about 10 seconds so some will like this more straight forward and very short opening. I liked all the previous TiVo openings. I suppose I am in the minority on that?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Kind of reminds me of the S3 OLED opening with the THX logo and sound but at least that still had the TiVo guy taking a bow at the end with the TiVo sounds.

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Series3Sub said:


> Dave Zats posted a video of the new TiVo opening on YouTube. It lacks any of the humor and fun of their legacy TiVo openings. It is only like about 10 seconds so some will like this more straight forward and very short opening. I liked all the previous TiVo openings. I suppose I am in the minority on that?


Here is the video if anyone is interested...






I don't think they can get rid of the TiVo guy on the Welcome Starting Up screens. I think those are part of the firmware. So they'll have to wait for the next generation of hardware to get rid of those if they plan to.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

I miss the beagle...


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

That music is a little spooky/ominous.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> Dave Zats posted a video of the new TiVo opening on YouTube. It lacks any of the humor and fun of their legacy TiVo openings. It is only like about 10 seconds so some will like this more straight forward and very short opening. I liked all the previous TiVo openings. I suppose I am in the minority on that?


It looks like it's short and sweet. Like what the S3 OLED model opening was. That will be a welcome change.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You guys do realize that if you hit the TiVo button while the animation is playing the animation stops right away? You don't have to sit through it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> You guys do realize that if you hit the TiVo button while the animation is playing the animation stops right away? You don't have to sit through it.


Yes but then you have to grab the remote for it. I see the animation more than I like but only because I take my Roamio Basic back and forth between my place and my GFs place. Otherwise my TiVos would not be rebooted except for a software update.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

It was strange that after it was replaced by a chopped version in 20.4.6, TiVo apparently thought that was a bug because in the very next release 20.4.7 the whole animation was back; but then in next release 20.5.2 it was removed completely.

I think there are two warring factions in TiVo; one with a sense of fun and whimsy, the other a bunch of humorless corporate drones. I just retired from a career spent fighting against the latter, so it pains me to think that they seem to have the upper hand at the moment within TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wouldn't be surprised if the next software update replaced the current TiVo logo in the corner of all the HD menus with the silhouette one used in that video. They seem to be moving toward a more modern branding. These days flat and simple is in and anthropomorphic is out.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> These days flat and simple is in and anthropomorphic is out.


I call it the Fisher Price syndrome


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the next software update replaced the current TiVo logo in the corner of all the HD menus with the silhouette one used in that video. They seem to be moving toward a more modern branding. These days flat and simple is in and anthropomorphic is out.


It'll probably look someting like the TiVo Online site: http://online.tivo.com/start


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

So has the TiVo Guy been retired? For what it's worth, the TiVo Guy is still on the TiVo HQ buildings (I drive by it on the way to work).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

He is still there, not as prominent, but there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It seems they're still using him, just in silhouette. They're trying to seperate the TiVo name from the logo.


----------

